# Mit Client auf mehrere Server zugreifen



## amateur (24. Apr 2006)

Hallo,

muss euch schon wieder mit einer Frage nerven. Komm einfach nicht weiter und ihr seit meine letzte Hoffnung.

Also, mein Aufgabe ist, dass ich einen Client programmieren muss. Dieser muss sich mittels Socketverbindung mit mehreren Servern verbinden. Die Befehlsübergabe soll auf allen Servern parallel ausgeführt werden. Mein Problem ist, das ich keine Ahnung habe, wie ich diese Parallelität hinbekommen soll. Alles was ich bis jetzt ausprobiert habe, hat nicht funktioniert. Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Gruss 
amateur


----------



## Murray (24. Apr 2006)

So eine Parallelität realisiert man mit Threads. Wenn Du die grundsätzliche Funktionalität (Kommunikation mit einem Server) schon hast, dann brauchst Du nur noch soviele Threads zu starten, wie Du parallele Verbindungen haben willst. In diesen Threads rufst Du dann Deinen Code auf.


----------



## amateur (24. Apr 2006)

thx


----------



## amateur (24. Apr 2006)

Noch eine Frage.

Wie kann ich den In- und Output der einzelnen Threads unterscheiden?


----------



## Murray (24. Apr 2006)

Hmm, das verstehe ich nicht - jeder Thread würde in so einem Fall doch wohl seinen eigenen Socket und damit auch eigenen Streams haben - was gibt es da zu unterscheiden?  ???:L


----------



## amateur (24. Apr 2006)

Ups, war ein Fehler meinerseits. Habs jetzt geändert und jetzt geht es. Danke für deine Hilfe


----------

